# New Pickups- J. Kazmaier, D.P. Lowe, Dean's Bottling



## WesternPA-collector (Jun 12, 2019)

Recently I got a great deal on these three slug plate style embossed bottles from a local Ebay seller. First one is J. Kazmaier, Brewer, Altoona, PA. Seams stop halfway on the crown. Has D.O.C. 1243 near the base. 



Next is Dean's Bottling Works, Connellsville, PA. Seams fade out before the crown. No glass maker marks visible


Next is D.P. Lowe Bottling Works, Mt. Pleasant, PA. Seams go all the way to top. Has D.O.C. 72-4 near the base. 

There's a decent amount of info out there about Kazmaier's but very little about D.P. Lowe or Dean's Bottling Works. I am not familiar with the codes that Dominic O. Cunningham Glass Company used. If anyone knows what they mean, please let me know.


----------

